# The Bread Bible...



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I bought this today and have not had a chance to really read it.I have thumb through it. Just curious if anyone has tried the recipes or techniques in the book its by Beth Hensperger. 

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Cakerookie,
I heard that The Bread Bible is awesome. I've thumbed through it in the bookstore but couldn't come up with the cash. So, I'm saving for it. Let me know how it is.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Doc I would be glad to keep you informed from what I have read so far its a great book! Like you I had in mine to get another book "Bread Makers Apprentice" but could not afford the price. The Bread Bible is a great book and mid range price so to speak.

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Rook,
I there anything in your book about fresh yeast vs: the dry stuff? All I have is the dry stuff. I would like to know if the fresh yeast is better. Thanks in advance...


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

She recommends the compressed fresh yeast says you can get it in Natural Food Stores. She also says that the compressed yeast sold in grocery stores are stabilized with starch to prolong shelf life which tends to decrease their overall potency. I would place a new thread in the forum about this and hope that KyleW sees it he is an excellent source of info on breads and yeast and he knows his stuff. Hope this helps..

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Rook. I'll post a new thread today!


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

CAKEROOKIE:
Good afternoon. Cakerookie, as you know there is another book in bookstores with the exact same name. It is authored by ROSE LEVY BERANBAUM WHOM i REFER TO AS THE 1ST LADY OF CAKES. SHE HAS WRITTEN MANY OTHER CULINARY BOOKS AS WELL. Anyway my friend I thought I would bring that up so there would not be any confusion. I thought I would answer your question about the use of fresh yeast as opposed to granular yeast. The only differance is that fresh yeast is much quicker to ferment the dough as well as the proofing. The commercial bakeries use it for that reason... TIME IS $$$$$. I hope this helps. Have a nice day.
~Z~BESTUS.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you can find it, by all means use fresh. But most home cooks have a hard time finding it unless you're in a major metropolitan area or have unique contacts. It also depends on the bread you're making. What matters most is that your yeast is "alive" and healthy no matter what kind you use. This is easly to determine by proofing a tsp in a cup of water that is between 110-115 F degrees with a pinch of sugar. Mix and let sit for 10 minutes. If grows and creates a head of foam on top, you're good to go. Breads with multiple rises will have more flavor because the yeast is given plenty of time to grow and ferment in order to create those complex flavors.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

The author of this book is Beth Hensperger. I could list her credentials here from the book but I do not think that is necessary. Culinarymd was asking me what the author of the book said about fresh yeast vs the other stuff. As far as bread making I am not into that full tilt yet. He should have ask me about sugar work instead I could have helped him more. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

Rose has a blob and she is really helpful. Type in her name in your search engine and go from there.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why?

Rgds Rook


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought it a few months ago and love it. Still have so many recipes to try.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

You are talking about two books, apparently, because Rose Beranbaum's Cake Bible doesn't recommend fresh yeast and her name is not Beth Hensperger.
I don;t know the Hensperger book.  But someone used a title that was already used.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

siduri said:


> I don;t know the Hensperger book. But someone used a title that was already used.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Search on my user id and you'll see that I've mentioned Rose Beranbaum's book 'Bible and another tome by Hamelman.

I've always used SAF Red Instant Yeast with no problems. Added to a dough consisting of 6C flour which is 1/3rd poolish, I use 1 1/3 tsp instant yeast when the poolish is mixed with the remaining ingredients.


----------

